# A Scoop: Cuban/Donnie Know What They're Doing



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> A Scoop: Cuban/Donnie Know What They're Doing
> 
> As Mavs Keep Negotiating, We Reveal Even More Brainy Wrinkles
> By Mike Fisher -- DB.com
> ...


More at http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=1812


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Some food for thought because there has been so much criticism recently.

Those are all legit points and if those deals lead to more leverage and fictional cap space, the front office will look geniuses.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

It's all in a matter of what they do with it when it comes summer next year. We've also still stuck with Kidd's joke of a contract and ever diminishing athletic ability.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.examiner.com/x-14770-Dallas-Sports-Examiner~y2009m7d11-Weve-seen-this-Cuban-before


----------

